# Auch jetzt gibt der Reisende keineswegs die Hoffnung auf,...



## herrkeinname

Auch jetzt gibt der Reisende keineswegs die Hoffnung auf, bald in Berlin anzul......(hier soll man den Teil des Wortes ergänzen)

Mir kommt im Moment nichts in den Sinn.


----------



## elroy

"Anzulanden"?


----------



## cyanista

Vielleicht *anzulangen*?


----------



## jester.

Ich würde ja "anzukommen" sagen, wenn das L nicht da stünde.


----------



## cyanista

Also sollen wir das "L" einfach weglassen? 

Für alle, die die ganze Geschichte lesen und dabei ihre Deutschkennisse prüfen wollen - klick.


----------



## herrkeinname

Ja, anzulangen ist eine gute Wortwahl, oder?

Diese Aufgabe ist leider keine gute Prüfung der Sprachkenntnisse. Um diese Lücken richtig zu ergänzen, reicht ein umfangreiches Sprachwissen nicht.


----------



## FloVi

"anzulangen" ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir einfällt und es würde auch zu dem etwas angestaubten Stil des gesamten Textes passen. Allerdings ist der Text auch fehlerhaft:

Ein...... seiner Söhne sehr...... ihm aus Berlin,[...]
Ein...... seiner Söhne schr...... ihm aus Berlin,[...]

Nun liegt zwischen auf Nürnberg und Berlin eine D-Zug-Station [...]
Nun liegt zwischen auf Nürnberg und Berlin eine D-Zug-Station [...]


----------



## Lykurg

[...], sagte er  schließ...... z......., tr...... die nötig...... Reisevorbereitungen und fuhr los.

Und was soll bitte in die Lücke "Es ist der ......zug Berlin-Nürnberg." eingesetzt werden? 
Bummelzug, Eilzug, Schnellzug, D-Zug,  Regionalexpreßzug, Lokalbahnzug, Magnetschwebezug, Neigetechnikzug, Pendelzug, Güterzug, ... - soll man im Fahrplan nachsehen?


----------



## Kajjo

Cyanista: Danke für den Link. Diese Art von Prüfung ist ja grauenhaft! Wenn schobn Muttersprachler hadern, wie soll das dann ein Ausländer beherrschen? Da vergeht einem ja der Spaß!

Was soll z.B. "Ein...... seiner Söhne sehr...... ihm aus Berlin"?

Kajjo


----------



## herrkeinname

Lykurg said:


> [...], sagte er  schließ...... z......., tr...... die nötig...... Reisevorbereitungen und fuhr los.
> 
> Und was soll bitte in die Lücke "Es ist der ......zug Berlin-Nürnberg." eingesetzt werden?
> Bummelzug, Eilzug, Schnellzug, D-Zug, Regionalexpreßzug, Lokalbahnzug, Magnetschwebezug, Neigetechnikzug, Pendelzug, Güterzug, ... - soll man im Fahrplan nachsehen?



Gegenzug, oder? Das muss man dem Inhalt des Textes entnehmen.


----------



## Henryk

"anzulegen" würde passen, auch wenn's hier nicht besonders große Schiffe sind.


----------



## herrkeinname

"anzulanden" wäre auch möglich. Aber "anzulangen" ist sowieso die bessere Wahl


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Was soll z.B. "Ein...... seiner Söhne sehr...... ihm aus Berlin"?



Das ist einer der fehlerhaften Sätze, die ich bemängelt habe. Ich würde sagen, es soll "Einer seiner Söhne schrieb ihm aus Berlin" heißen.


----------



## Lykurg

@Gegenzug: Ach ja, natürlich  - aber ganz eindeutig ist es nicht.^^

@sehr....
Gemeint ist das alte Verb "sehren" (=verletzen, erhalten in "unversehrt") - nur stimmen dann Dativ und Ortsangabe nicht. Aber das ist halt Berlinerisch. 
"Einer seiner Söhne sehrte ihn von Berlin aus."


----------



## herrkeinname

Lykurg, das ist eben diese Schwierigkeit. Selbst wenn du ein perfektes Deutsch sprichst, kannst du mit einer derartigen Aufgabe nicht zurechtkommen, weil dir im Moment die Antwort, die der Autor des Textes gemeint hatte, nicht beigekommen ist.


----------



## herrkeinname

FloVi said:


> "anzulangen" ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir einfällt und es würde auch zu dem etwas angestaubten Stil des gesamten Textes passen. Allerdings ist der Text auch fehlerhaft:
> 
> Ein...... seiner Söhne sehr...... ihm aus Berlin,[...]
> Ein...... seiner Söhne schr...... ihm aus Berlin,[...]
> 
> Nun liegt zwischen auf Nürnberg und Berlin eine D-Zug-Station [...]
> Nun liegt zwischen auf Nürnberg und Berlin eine D-Zug-Station [...]



Da stimmte ich zu. Ganz viele Tippfehler haben sich der Person eingeschlichen, die den Text abgetippt hat


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:


> Gemeint ist das alte Verb "sehren" (=verletzen, erhalten in "unversehrt") - nur stimmen dann Dativ und Ortsangabe nicht. Aber das ist halt Berlinerisch.



Es würde nicht einmal zum Rest des Satzes passen:

"Einer seiner Söhne sehrte ihm aus Berlin, er habe den Entschluss gefaßt, zu heiraten, er bäte den Vater,an der Hochzeit teilzunehmen."

Welchen Sinn sollte das "sehrte" hier haben, da bleibe ich lieber beim "schrieb".


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, "schrieb" macht Sinn. Aber wie unglaublich stümperhaft ist es, ausgerechnet in einer Deutschprüfung Tippfehler zu machen? Das geht gar nicht, finde ich. Wer immer sich solche Prüfungen ausdenkt, gehört nach Sibirien!

Lückentexte dieser Art haben mir schon damals den Englischunterricht verdorben. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie so ein Text zu Lehre oder Prüfung geeignet sein soll.

Kajjo


Die Verwendung von "bäte" klingt ja auch richtig muttersprachlich, oder? So würde das doch niemand schreiben!


----------



## Lykurg

@FloVi: Der alte Nürnberger Handwerker bekam bei der Nachricht, sein Sohn heirate eine Berlinerin, einen halben Herzinfarkt - und Du siehst keinen Sinn darin? 

@Kajjo: Zustimmung - "bäte" fiel mir auch auf - formal korrekt, aber...


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Die Verwendung von "bäte" klingt ja auch richtig muttersprachlich, oder? So würde das doch niemand schreiben!



Heute nicht mehr, aber vor 50 Jahren?
(Das ist das Alter, auf das ich den Text schätze)


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:


> @FloVi: Der alte Nürnberger Handwerker bekam bei der Nachricht, sein Sohn heirate eine Berlinerin, einen halben Herzinfarkt - und Du siehst keinen Sinn darin?



Pöh, jetzt bin ich trotzig. Ich bleibe beim "schreiben".


----------



## herrkeinname

FloVi said:


> Heute nicht mehr, aber vor 50 Jahren?
> (Das ist das Alter, auf das ich den Text schätze)



Über diese Frage könnte man sich stundenlang auslassen


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Heute nicht mehr, aber vor 50 Jahren?
> (Das ist das Alter, auf das ich den Text schätze)



Richtig. Aber die Schüler lernen ja auch nicht für die Vergangenheit, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Richtig. Aber die Schüler lernen ja auch nicht für die Vergangenheit, oder?



Das sollte lediglich eine Erklärung für die Wortwahl sein. Ich halte den gesamten Text für untauglich, jemandem heutzutage Deutsch beizubringen. Sogar abgesehen von den Fehlern im Text.


----------



## Kajjo

@Flovi: Genau so sehe ich das auch!


----------

